# Deagostini 1/16th Zero English Instructions



## Jim MacDonald (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm in dire need of English Instructions for the Deagostini 1/16th Zero. I have two of them I'd like to get started on, but I bought them here in Japan and only have the Japanese instructions. My Japanese isn't good enough to get other than the very basic meanings. I've left requests for help at the Instruction Sheets site that fubar57 included on this page, Deagostini's Modelspace, Large Scale Planes, J-aircraft.com and Googled my fingers off, but haven't had any luck.

Any help would be appreciated.

Jim MacDonald


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2019)

If you get in touch with Shinpachi here at the forum he may be able to translate them for you.


----------



## Jim MacDonald (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to respond, Crimea River. The Zero was by subscription with 100 issues. Each issue has 3-4 pages of instructions. I wouldn't want to burden anybody with a request to help with that amount of translating. I ask my wife to help on occasion, but she doesn't speak English so that leads to a lot of frustration on both our parts.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## al49 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Jim, did you ever tried to contact De Agostini, may be they can offer (or sell) English instructions. Their support website is: https://www.deagostini.com/it/supporto/ 
There is a form to be filled, actually in Italian if opened by my side, may be will be in English for you.
Alberto


----------



## Jim MacDonald (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Alberto,

I tried Deagostini's website and they said that they no longer had any instructions or parts for the Zero.

Thanks for taking the time to reply,

Jim


----------

